# [solved] Can't open LUKS encrypted system at boot time

## s34get

I try to update my kernel from 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 to 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 using genkernel (tried 3.4.10.904 and 9999). 

When I try to boot the new kernel with the respective initramfs, I cannot enter my passphrase as my keyboard (Logitech diNovo) isn't working. It is working in Grubso I think this makes sure the legacy support is available. 

Does anyone have a hint for me?

Thanks  :Smile: Last edited by s34get on Wed Oct 21, 2009 8:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

The keyboard can work in Grub even if Linux does not understand it.  Are you certain that the problem is that the keyboard is not working, rather than that the LUKS decryption is not working?  If you keep pressing enter to skip the LUKS prompt, does it respond and eventually fail due to a bad passphrase?

----------

## s34get

No, "enter" isn't working, too.

----------

## LesCoke

Sounds like your kernel does not have or is not loading the USB host controller or HID drivers needed to setup keyboard operation?

Les

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *LesCoke wrote:*   

> Sounds like your kernel does not have or is not loading the USB host controller or HID drivers needed to setup keyboard operation?
> 
> Les

 

I've got the same problem

the controllers are loaded and/or recognized fine 

the only solution so far was to use a PS/2 connected keyboard   :Rolling Eyes: 

help please !

----------

## kernelOfTruth

I knew there was something missing !

just enable the following & re-compile the kernel then you should be set (if you have the other important parts compiled in):

```
#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_USB_HID_MOUSE_POLLING is not set

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# Special HID drivers

#

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

CONFIG_HID_DRAGONRISE=y

CONFIG_DRAGONRISE_FF=y

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

CONFIG_HID_KYE=y

CONFIG_HID_GYRATION=y

CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=y

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF=y

CONFIG_LOGIRUMBLEPAD2_FF=y

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

CONFIG_HID_NTRIG=y

CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD=y

CONFIG_PANTHERLORD_FF=y

CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX=y

CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG=y

CONFIG_HID_SONY=y

CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS=y

CONFIG_HID_GREENASIA=y

CONFIG_GREENASIA_FF=y

CONFIG_HID_SMARTJOYPLUS=y

CONFIG_SMARTJOYPLUS_FF=y

CONFIG_HID_TOPSEED=y

CONFIG_HID_THRUSTMASTER=y

CONFIG_THRUSTMASTER_FF=y

CONFIG_HID_WACOM=m

CONFIG_HID_ZEROPLUS=y

CONFIG_ZEROPLUS_FF=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y
```

----------

## s34get

that did the trick for me, too. thanks! Something goes wrong with opening the luks partition but that's another story.

----------

